# New Build Coming Together



## bolt30 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Final Product/My New EPS*

So this will be my first Colnago and wanted to share it here. Hoping to have it all together in about two weeks. In the meantime, here is the build:

-EPS Frame/Fork/Headset
-Campy Record Group
-3T ARX Team Stem
-3T Team Ergonova Bars
-Campy Seatpost
-Fizik Bartape
-Selle Italia SLR Saddle
-Zipp Carbon Cages
-Custom Wheels
Front: Alchemy ELF Hub (Ceramic)/Kinlin XR-200 Rim/Sapim CX-Ray spokes, 20 count
Rear: Tune Mag 180 Hub (Ceramic Upgrade)/Kinlin XR-200 Rim/Sapim CX-Ray spokes, 24 count

It should be a beauty. Frame color is AMSB. Funny thing is I didn't like that color at first, but after seeing it in person it looked much better and really grew on me. I know a lot of people have been disappointed with Colnago's colors, but I must say they do look better in person.

Special thanks to all the guys at Slane Cycles (www.slanecycles.co.uk) who have been awesome. Great prices, incredibly patient with all my questions and very knowledgeable. I highly recommend these guys. Special thanks to Andy and Paul (owners), and Conor for answering my million questions.

I'll post the pics as soon as it all gets here!


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Sounds great. 
I cant wait to see it. 

Minor detail-I just question the aesthetics of the Zipp cages. Maybe remove the logos?


----------



## bolt30 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Love It*

Finally have it all together and thought I would show some pics. I've already got two centuries on it and I have to say that it is an incredible bike. It's really good at everything. Comfortable on long rides yet super responsive and stiff. Really an incredible bike. What can I say, I love it! Check out the link:

https://s897.photobucket.com/albums/ac172/bolt30/


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Well done, a lovely bike Sir! There is something very special about owning an EPS!


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow, beautiful bike.
What size frame?


----------



## bolt30 (Sep 4, 2006)

Kai Winters said:


> Wow, beautiful bike.
> What size frame?


It's a 48s--I'm a bit vertically challenged But I can hang with the big boys!


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

It's my size :thumbsup:

Now, where do you live...?  

Beautiful bike, BTW.


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

bolt30 said:


> It's a 48s--I'm a bit vertically challenged But I can hang with the big boys!


I too am gravitationally challenged and can ride either a 48s or 45s...

Beautiful bike.


----------



## bolt30 (Sep 4, 2006)

nicensleazy said:


> Well done, a lovely bike Sir! There is something very special about owning an EPS!


It really is a special bike. I've been paying so much attention to it and talking about it so much I think my wife is getting jealous!


----------

